# New Bow for the Little Lady



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I finally convinced my wife that she needed to start bowhunting with me, and her first bow came in the mail yesterday. After shooting a few, she decided on the PSE Chaos. It had to be all black and have pink accessories, so we got her fixed up with a sling, nock loop, and some pink and black cool cats. We had some arrows made up to her specifications and put a trophy taker drop away on it. She's fired up, but I think I'm more excited than she is. Not sure if she'll be ready to pull the trigger on something this fall, but I put her in for tags just in case. I told her she can blind bucks with all that pink and then just walk right up to them.

[attachment=0:r65f6ea7]P1050533-005.JPG[/attachment:r65f6ea7]
[attachment=1:r65f6ea7]P1050528-005.JPG[/attachment:r65f6ea7]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Keeewl!


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

Polar Bear is your name Rusty


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

You got me figured. You wouldn't be the gentleman that made those beautiful arrows would you?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My wife shoots the PSE Chaos,,,,Super ladies 'type' bow!
Excellent choice.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good job Rusty! Congrats! My wife just did hunters safety this last Saturday! I'm pretty excited for her! I'm gonna try and get her on a spike in the fall.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm looking to get my wife a setup. How much were you all in?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> I'm looking to get my wife a setup. How much were you all in?


We found my wife last year's model of the 2 cam Chaos online for $225. We ended up getting the kit for $305. The cheapest we found this year's model was $299 and $380 for the kit. The kit comes with a 3 pin gemini, whisker biscuit, and a 6 arrow mongoose quiver.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Good job Rusty! Congrats! My wife just did hunters safety this last Saturday! I'm pretty excited for her! I'm gonna try and get her on a spike in the fall.


That's awesome! I have a feeling there's a spike with your wife's name on it. I'll be on the Manti a lot this fall. I'll give you a call when I see one.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

polarbear said:


> bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:
> 
> 
> > Good job Rusty! Congrats! My wife just did hunters safety this last Saturday! I'm pretty excited for her! I'm gonna try and get her on a spike in the fall.
> ...


Cool sounds good! I'll be out there during the archery as well. I found a pretty darn good spot this last year. I need to buy a tree stand and just sit there. But for some reason that's the most difficult thing in the world to me... :?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I know what you mean. I've hunted whitetail enough that I don't think I could sit in a tree stand ever again. I would have given you mine had I not sold it 2 months ago.... bummer.


----------

